# Bronze smokey eyes



## OliveButtercup (Oct 8, 2005)

I just posted a tutorial for this look.




























MAC bronzing powder in bronze
NARS torrid
MAC stereo rose skinfinish
UD chopper e/s
MAC mulch e/s
MAC black tied e/s
NARS black mascara
NARS turkish delight l/g


----------



## sallytheragdol (Oct 8, 2005)

So beautiful...I also commented on your tutorial. but yeah, I love it. totally.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 8, 2005)

I love it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 8, 2005)

this. is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_this. is the greatest thing ever._

 

lol


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 8, 2005)

very pretty


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 8, 2005)

I loveeee the lips.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 8, 2005)

you are really, really beautiful! and I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but your eye shape is to die for


----------



## Midgard (Oct 8, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Joke (Oct 8, 2005)

Love it! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## missytakespics (Oct 8, 2005)

i love it!!
you're such an inspiration...makeup wise and for me to get plastic surgery so i can be hot like you!


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Oct 8, 2005)

Absolutely stunning!  Those colours are perfect on you.


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Oct 8, 2005)

thats pretty i like your lip gloss choice


----------



## user3 (Oct 8, 2005)

Love it!!!


----------



## koolkatz (Oct 8, 2005)

LOVE it!!


----------



## Emmi (Oct 12, 2005)

I like it alot! You are so beutiful!


----------



## lexywjt (Oct 12, 2005)

i love it! so pretty! the colors are beautiful and so are you! the lipgloss is a perfect match! im gonna try this tomorrow


----------



## rachie (Oct 12, 2005)

you are beautiful! luv the nude lips... love everything! i must try this look!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 13, 2005)

oh my gawwwddd u r SO hawt!!! love this!


----------



## user4 (Oct 13, 2005)

gorgeous... thanks for the tutorial btw...


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Oct 13, 2005)

Gawd! That is beautiful!


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn thats some great work thier! the colors, your face, the hair...perfection!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow! You're gorgeous!  I need to go take a look at that tutorial now


----------



## aziajs (Oct 19, 2005)

First of all, you are stunningly beautiful.  I am so tired of all these fine women on here!  I'm going to have to step up my game before I EVER post a FOTD.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Secondly, that is really beautiful.  I love a bronze smokey eye because black/grey can be to harse at times.


----------



## breathless (Oct 20, 2005)

tutorial for this? yes!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 20, 2005)

wow. very pretty. love it.


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 20, 2005)

hottt!


----------



## Sanne (Oct 20, 2005)

I totally love this look, it's soo sultry!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 20, 2005)

i love this look.  and i would kill for your skin tone.


----------

